# HOW TO.....lower an argyle 318?????



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

as it says, how do you lower an argyle 318 the correct way? anyone know? i would rather do it myself. i have the spacers and everything that came with it. 

i want it around 80 mm cause im mostly doing street with it.

if someone could give me step by step instructions then that would be awesome. 
be detailed, im a little new to taking apart a fork, 

thanks


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Go on the RockShox website and open the pdf file for the service guide. It's explained quite well and in great detail.

Simple process, takes about 5 minutes. Basically you pop the top cap off and clip on the travel spacers and close it back up.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

i couldn't seem to find it, could you send me the link?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Take part 14 (Plastic piece) put it under the negative spring (the small spring in the bottom of the fork).

http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/07_RockShox_SPC_Argyle_B Print.pdf


----------



## mesier (Jun 5, 2007)

Useful info, XSL_WiLL ! (in memo it's...)
Thanks! 
And else. Do you know where can I buy Motion Control Damper separately and how to install it to Argyle 302 fork?
I was only hear that it's possible.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I think the Argyle 302 still has MoCo, it's just that the compression is factory set.

The MoCo damper from the higher end Argyle should fit just fine. Go to your LBS, they should be able to order it from one of their distributors.

Take out the top cap from the right hand side (right if you are sitting on the bike and looking down). Drain out the oil. Replace the oil to the proper height/volume with RockShox 5wt or Torco RFF 7wt. Other brands may be labled as the same viscosity, but actual viscosity can differ substantially. Pop in the Motion Control Damper. Thread it in. Done.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

hey XSL_will

ok so i took the thing apart and looked at the diagram. there are three plastic pieces labeled 14. are you talking about the little preload discs or the large plastic piece that is hooked to the spring that goes into the top cap? i tried to put that one in but it was hard to get the fork back together and the spring presses funny on the topcap because the spring is a little smaller in diameter than the hole in the topcap.
so after trying that and the inside of the topcap getting scratched i tried putting all of the little thin spacers that i had under the negative spring. i got four in there and it didn't lower it any noticable amount.
can you clearify for me? help is needed for the newb.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Those 3 pieces should've came in a little plastic bag, maybe with the cable guide and zip tie or with the manual.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

Zipties....


----------



## NEKrider (Sep 17, 2007)

*Hey can you lower a 318 to 60mm or 70mm?*

Can the 318 argyle be lowered more. I wanted to put it down to 60mm or 70mm of travel for a better axle to crown ration anyone know if this is possible with out damaging the fork?


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

NEKrider said:


> Can the 318 argyle be lowered more. I wanted to put it down to 60mm or 70mm of travel for a better axle to crown ration anyone know if this is possible with out damaging the fork?


wow, this is an old thread of mine.

you can lower an argyle 318 to almost any height. the height of the spacers you put in will determine how low the fork will go. so if you want it at 60mm then put 40mm worth of spacers in it.

it does however act as a preload to some degree. it will make the fork stiffer. I also found that the lower you get it down the harder it is to get the top cap back in. i lowered it from 80 to 70 and it took two of us and a socket wrench to get it back in. its a pain. once its in your good though.

or you could just sell it and get a 409. solo air forks are really really easy to lower. plus you will save close to half a pound.
i only buy air forks for jumping now. being able to tune it to as stiff as you want it for the different style of jumps is awesome. also lowering it easy so you can adjust it depending on where you go.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

climbingbubba said:


> wow, this is an old thread of mine.
> 
> you can lower an argyle 318 to almost any height. the height of the spacers you put in will determine how low the fork will go. so if you want it at 60mm then put 40mm worth of spacers in it.
> 
> ...


Ditto, lower it as much as you want.

If you lower it a ton, it may be a good idea to trim some length off of the spring so that it is not so hard to compress to fit the top cap on. This will also prevent the ridiculous amount of preload. The Solo Air will not have this problem.


----------



## Ryan97 (May 12, 2008)

You can trim a fork spring? Do you just snip a little off the end?


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

Ryan97 said:


> You can trim a fork spring? Do you just snip a little off the end?


not sure about bike springs but in case it would have been a car you could do it but it aint recommended best to get the right lenght as far as possible


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

You could heat the spring up with a torch and compress it down to the desired height. I've done that before and it's effective.


----------

